# preffered boots



## C.T.E.M.R. (Oct 28, 2010)

So im new to ems though i grew up around it, and i was wondering what everyone else has for their boots on duty, personally i bought a pair of side zip duty boots at sears cheap but i want to see if you guys recommend anything special/different. mine are good for now. i really didnt see the justification in spending $150 + plus for a pair of boots that will get there use.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 28, 2010)

I personally like the FFIII. They're very comfortable and durable. They polish up very nice and seem to last longer than Chippawas and other boots that I have owned. I think they look better than a lot of comparable boots too. 

http://www.firefightersafety.com/firefighteriiistationboot.aspx


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Oct 28, 2010)

They are nice but im still in high school with little income so 195 is a little pricey. im not to thrilled with the tounge zipper. i love my current side zip boots they are so easy to get on and off in a pinch. thanks for the link though its in my bookmarks now


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 28, 2010)

Unfortunately, a good, polishable, steel toe, zip-up boot is going to be a bit pricey. If you got a pair from a department store for cheaper and are happy with them, then I see no need to spend the extra money. Everyone has a preference.


----------



## emt_irl (Oct 28, 2010)

i have a pair of tuf king boots that are above the ankle and have a side zipper. looking to upgrade to some magnums soon.

the side zips come in great on night shifts when you need to get dressed fast


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm probably going to get laughed at here, but my favorite boot is the SWAT boot made by Brahma and sold at Wal-mart.....Got a pair of zippers and laced them in and they work great!....I also have my trust Altamas...


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 29, 2010)

Search around a little this question has been asked and answered a lot


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have these: http://www.globefiresuits.com/footgear/products-and-solutions/technical-10in-zipper-speed-lace.aspx

If you work in an EMS capacity with a fire department, these boots are great. These boots are certified to protect against bloodborne pathogens, chemical spills/splashes, and to protect in wildland and technical rescue situations. Basically, everything but structural firefighting, so for fire-based EMS personnel, they're the best and only boots you need.

I don't like the lace-in zippers, though. I would have preferred a side-zip.

They're also quite expensive, $348 at one popular online retailer.


----------



## emtchick171 (Oct 29, 2010)

My favorite type of boots are the 5.11 Tactical boots....they're a little pricey, I spent about $150 on mine. They are size zip & you can get them in steel-toe or non steel-toe. I love them and will never buy anything other than 5.11s


----------



## swissmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi
I wear and still prefer HAIX EMS & FIRE shoes. They are not cheap, but they are safe, antibactirial,verrrry good comfort etc. !!!
For the day shift I wear HAIX X21 Airpower 

http://www.haix.com/eng/workwear_produktdetail_en.php?artikel=607606

and for the night shift I wear HAIX X1 Airpower

http://www.haix.com/eng/stationambulance_produktdetail_en.php?artikel=605105

Take care
Matt


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the suggestions, i think im going to order the 5.11s soon i was checking them out today online and theyre reasonably priced.


----------



## emtchick171 (Oct 29, 2010)

C.T.E.M.R. said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions, i think im going to order the 5.11s soon i was checking them out today online and theyre reasonably priced.



They're reasonably priced & extremely comfortable. Also, I've had mine about 2 years, and they still are holding up great... also I would recommend the waterproof 5.11s (that's what I have) they're a little stiffer to break in, but once they're broken-in they're the best boots you could ask for!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 29, 2010)

Meh, also take a look at the converse tac boots with side zip. They're comfy and last a while.


----------



## RUGBY66X (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive got a pair of bates side zip tactical boots that are awesome i bought a 13 which is what i normaly wear and they fit perfect and also have room left for thicker sox in the cold weather.


----------



## EMT204 (Nov 21, 2010)

Personally i think rocky boots are awesome, i am also just starting in ems, these boots are light, they zip on the side and are also insulated and they last forever. i recently told a friend about rocky boots, he had a pair of 5.11 and immediately loved the boots. i highly recommend rocky!


----------



## Fox800 (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been pretty happy with my Danner Acadia's but they are pretty expensive ($200+). I have also heard good things about Pro Warringtons.


----------



## SCClayton (Nov 21, 2010)

My personal favorites are the 5.11 Sleet 8's I have had my current pair for 2 years (of at least 50 hours a week of wear) now and they are in great shape. Plus they were comfortable right out of the box and reasonably priced.

I ordered them from Atlantic Tactical and got a bunch of free stuff with them (3 pairs of free socks, a 5.11 mug, hat, mock turtle neck, and shipping ) heck of a deal!

http://www.atlantictactical.com/itemMatrix.asp?ic=42Q%2D040%2DM&eq=&MatrixType=2


----------



## IBleedJDM (Nov 22, 2010)

I've always been told there are two things that you never skimp on, Shoes and food. On that note I have a pair of side zipper Converse that are extremely comfortable(after I broke them in which took about a week) but not terribly durable. They polish up nicely though


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 22, 2010)

I have looked at the converse, But I'm leaning towards 5.11 atac side zips now, i like my current boots. But i really want a dedicated pair for on duty.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 22, 2010)

I do think I'm going to get something to just wear around the station, save some wear and tear on my boots...After spending that kind of money on them, I don't want them wearing out in a year or two because they're always being worn. I think I might get a nice pair of slippers...


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Dec 3, 2010)

I went with BATES side zip,gortex (waterproof).  Although I havent got a chance to wear them everyday, I will say that they are extremely comfortable and worth the $135.  Lil pricey but much cheaper route than say danners.


----------



## Bullets (Dec 3, 2010)

My summer boot is the Bates GX-8. Love them, they are light, fast, goretex but breathe. I had the 100 rocky boots but the were HOT, my feet always sweat in them, was not happy with them. I had the 5.11 XPRT boots, but they use plastic eyelets that would break when you tighten them, weren't side zip and now they are gone, not a good boot

I'm wearing the 5.11 ATAC storm, excellent boots, weatherproof, light, warm enough for winter, breathe for the summer, an all around excellent boots that I love

NJ EMS Task Force issues the Haix Airpower, I'm not crazy about them, don't like front zip and they are heavy and clunky


----------



## HappyParamedicRN (Dec 12, 2010)

I prefer the Magnums with the zipper on the side. Easy on, easy off, and they are the most comfortable for me. I tried the Bates and there were the most uncomfortable peice of foot wear I have ever put on!

I aslo got a pair at a discount store in my area for 30.00 and they sell for over 100.00 at the uniform store!!! and yes they were brand new with out any defects that were obvious anyway!

Happy


----------

